# String Length on a Long Bow?



## wharvey (Jan 11, 2009)

I think the string should be about 3 to 4 inches less than the bow nock to nock length but I don't shoot long bows. If the new string is a bit long and a Flemish twist you can then twist it more to shorten. 

Or, if you tie your own Flemish strings, tie one up that is too long with a loop only on one end. Use a bower's knot on the other end. That way you can easily change the length of the string until your brace height is to your liking. Then measure your string.

Bill


----------



## rick crowe (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Bill


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Rule of thumb is,on long bows your 3 inches shorter than the bows AMO and on recurves your 4 inches shorter than the bows AMO.
In your case if your bow is 67 inches (AMO), than the actual string length you will need is 64 inches.


----------



## rick crowe (Feb 8, 2008)

crazymoose said:


> Rule of thumb is,on long bows your 3 inches shorter than the bows AMO and on recurves your 4 inches shorter than the bows AMO.
> In your case if your bow is 67 inches (AMO), than the actual string length you will need is 64 inches.


Thanks crazymoose.


----------



## Cirque (Jan 31, 2009)

rick crowe said:


> I Have a York Long Bow THAT Measures 67" Tip TO Tip. There Is NO Markings
> on bow for string Length. Can anybody Help with what length string I will need. Thanks.


The AMO for a longbow is measured from groove to groove so, depending on where your grooves are, you may want to go with a 63" string


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

In this case, I'd get yourself a tillering string and find the proper length. Not very many bows follow the AMO rule and jumping to one string or another without trying first can lead to the wrong string.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

crazymoose said:


> Rule of thumb is,on long bows your 3 inches shorter than the bows AMO and on recurves your 4 inches shorter than the bows AMO.
> In your case if your bow is 67 inches (AMO), than the actual string length you will need is 64 inches.


The AMO string length standard is 3" shorter than the marked AMO bow length. It makes no distinction between recurves and longbows. As Farley mentioned, not all bowyers strictly adhere to the AMO guidelines though, particularly the older bows. A 3" to 4" string should get you in the ball park, though a longer string can always be twisted up and be usable.


----------

